# BBWs in comics



## Dromond (Jan 6, 2012)

Positive examples of BBW characters in comics! I'm presenting two examples from webcomics I really enjoy to kick off the thread. Any comic source will do, comic books, webcomics, newspaper strips, whatever.

Templar Arizona sort of a slice of life storyline, set in an alternate history world. The webcomic is written and drawn by "Spike" Trotman (a woman). Linky to the archives: I direct you to the archives, because you really must read from the beginning to have any hope of understanding the story. The early chapters describe the world setting in great detail. If you don't have that background, the comic will make no sense. It says on the site that it updates M-W-F, but don't believe it. It updates whenever Spike gets around to doing a new page. Well worth the wait, though.

The BBW character is named Reagan Mancuso. She's not played for laughs, she's a serious character who happens to be fat. The fact that she's fat is beside the point to who she is. She's a foul mouthed, bawdy, ballsy, woman with a big heart. Also she has no sense of style, dressing more often than not like a drag queen. Spike's characters are very well developed.

Below is a picture of Reagan.







Girls With Slingshots is written/drawn by Danielle Corsetto. It also is a slice of life story with a few weird elements for comedy. This comic is more accessible, as it has far fewer weird elements than Templar, Arizona does. You can pretty much dive right in and enjoy the strip. I still recommend an archive binge, as it's just damn funny stuff. The strip updates every weekday, like freaking clockwork.

The BBW character is named Jamie McJack. She plays the lighthearted foil for her more dour best friend Hazel. Her character is presented as very sexy as well as being quite intelligent. Jamie sometimes comes across as the only sane one of the bunch. The character is very aware of her sex appeal, playing to the crowd. At the same time, she's always cheerful and nice to a fault. Below is a shot of Jamie and Hazel. 

View attachment 20080413_JamieHazelSpring_ORIG02.jpg


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jan 6, 2012)

I've never heard of "Templar Arizona" but I'll check it out.

However, I happen to be a big fan of "Girls With Slingshots" and I've chatted with Danielle Corsetto at conventions a couple times over the years...very pleasant and nice girl in person. I bought a nifty Batgirl print from her the last time I saw her.

As for my choice? It's early in the morning and I need to hit the sack. All I can think of right now is Francine from Terry Moore's classic "Strangers in Paradise" comic. She's not really a BBW, just a wonderfully curvy/voluptuous gal. Terry Moore's one of the few male artists I know who can draw a realistic looking woman.

Dennis


----------



## Bananaspills (Jan 6, 2012)

Hey thanks for that, I've just spent a happy 3 hours reading "Girls With Slingshots!" :bow:


----------



## willowmoon (Jan 6, 2012)

Still a Skye fan said:


> As for my choice? It's early in the morning and I need to hit the sack. All I can think of right now is Francine from Terry Moore's classic "Strangers in Paradise" comic. She's not really a BBW, just a wonderfully curvy/voluptuous gal. Terry Moore's one of the few male artists I know who can draw a realistic looking woman.
> 
> Dennis



As soon as I saw the title of this thread, the first person I thought of right away was Francine as well. SIP was a great comic!


----------



## Durin (Jan 6, 2012)

http://www.quantumvibe.com/

This is an interesting Sci fi comic with a BHM co star.

I like it anyway.


----------



## altered states (Jan 6, 2012)

http://30.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_ljegrdI9d21qbhevro1_500.jpg


----------



## Dromond (Jan 6, 2012)

Durin said:


> http://www.quantumvibe.com/
> 
> This is an interesting Sci fi comic with a BHM co star.
> 
> I like it anyway.



I read it religiously. I was only thinking about women, but there's no reason not to include men.


----------



## rickydaniels (Jan 8, 2012)

I've seen a few around like Templar and Love and Rockets. Those Hernandez guys like BBW characters for sure. It looks like I need to get off my butt and start a comic!


----------



## Dromond (Oct 7, 2012)

A new find!

Between Failures is a story about a group of underachievers who work at a generic big box entertainment store. It's definitely a slice of life genre comic. The main male protagonist, named Jay "Thomas" Blackwell, is a brilliant slacker who has a heart of gold, but is something of a jerk for fun. He is likable despite his jerkish tendencies. The main female protagonist is of interest to us. The character is named Carol Graves and is definitely a larger lady. This somewhat NSFW link shows Carol in just about all her glory. She's bossy, sarcastic, and has a temper, but she also is likable in spite of her abrasive outward nature.

It has nearly 1,000 pages, so an archive binge will take some time. I do recommend starting from the beginning, though, as the story is entirely serial.


----------



## dharmabean (Oct 7, 2012)

OMG why haven't I seen this thread before now? 

Much, Much :wubu: Love!


----------



## dharmabean (Oct 7, 2012)

Ok, so... My real name is Regan. Although it's spelled different, A BBW with the name REAGAN...and wears glasses, with long dark hair.. HOLY SHITBALLS BATMAN! I found a new comic strip.





Dromond said:


> Below is a picture of Reagan.


----------



## Dromond (Oct 7, 2012)

dharmabean said:


> Ok, so... My real name is Regan. Although it's spelled different, A BBW with the name REAGAN...and wears glasses, with long dark hair.. HOLY SHITBALLS BATMAN! I found a new comic strip.



That's a great coincidence!

You'll get mad at how sporadically Spike updates the comic, but it's still worth the effort.


----------



## mollycoddles (Oct 7, 2012)

I've seen a few good ones:

Between Failures is a fun slice-of-life comic, with a pretty red-headed BBW in the main cast.

Official Space Girl is about a BBW traveling through space. Other comics by the same author also feature BBWs, although they're not as overt.

Intragalactic also features a cast of BBWs in space. Good comedy. It's by the same person who did Gorgeous Princess Creamy Beamy.


Murry Purry Fresh and Furry also commonly features BBWs, although be warned it's a furry comic so your mileage may vary.

Blur the Lines features a gay couple, one of whom is a BHM.

There used to be a webcomic called Craving Control about a slim girl with a massive appetite who was frequently shown gorging and developing a large belly. Not exactly a BBW comic and kind of more overtly fetishy than most. But you might enjoy it if you can find it anywhere.


----------



## Dromond (Oct 7, 2012)

New reading material! Thank you!


----------



## That Guy You Met Once (Oct 7, 2012)

This is relevant to my interests, I guess.

I did a comic for one pilot issue of a comic about a month and a half ago for a contest to create a plus-sized superheroine. The character I ended up with is pretty unconventional - and morally ambiguous, I'll admit - for a superhero, but I like the final result, and I guess she still counts. They still haven't judged my entry, so I have no idea how it's going to fare yet, but for now, I'll put it here.

Here it is.

And here's a sketch dump with some character concepts. 
Linked because it's enormous.

I'm fine with the job I did on the character design, but I'm in no position to do the art for the final project myself, so if I can't find someone to help finance it or collaborate with me, I'm currently saving up so I can hire this guy - his prices are pretty reasonable - for the full series. I'm planning on doing a serial of about 150-200 pages total.

Any feedback (even negative) would be helpful.


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 8, 2012)

What about strangers in paradise (though I guess by dims standards she would be considered skinny)

and dont forget Derrick Fish's the Wellkeeper I swear his main character looks like Micara


----------



## Dromond (Oct 10, 2012)

A blog post by the author of Between Failures. This is relevant to our interests.

http://betweenfailures.net/archives/5490

The image may not be safe for work, so here is the relevant part of the post:



> I like all kinds of girls, but given the choice I’ll go for a cuddlin’ one. I have a theory that the only reason I don’t get tons of shit when I draw sexy stuff is because I combine my sexy with fatties sometimes. So, like, the fatties protect me from the people who would give me crap. I have a protective sheild of chubby hotties sheltering me from the harsh words of social justice. Or maybe that’s just MY MOST FAVORITE DREAM EVER.



The last sentence I think is something we can all support.


----------



## olwen (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm rather glad this thread is here. 

So, I've begun to realize that the only way to read comic books with characters who look like me (actually fat as opposed to just a little plump, black-not a stereotype either, and female) is to just write them myself. I've actually got a script for a graphic novel about a character who looks like me. It's one of those parallel universe/doppleganger sort of stories but with a twist. Anyone interested in doing some penciling for a few pages of it? I just need some sample pages to submit to an editor. If no one here is interested, does any one know of any other sites where someone might be interested?


----------



## Dromond (Oct 10, 2012)

olwen said:


> I'm rather glad this thread is here.
> 
> So, I've begun to realize that the only way to read comic books with characters who look like me (actually fat as opposed to just a little plump, black-not a stereotype either, and female) is to just write them myself. I've actually got a script for a graphic novel about a character who looks like me. It's one of those parallel universe/doppleganger sort of stories but with a twist. Anyone interested in doing some penciling for a few pages of it? I just need some sample pages to submit to an editor. If no one here is interested, does any one know of any other sites where someone might be interested?



In my younger days I could have done it for you. Sadly, my health problems have led to persistent hand tremors, so my artist days are behind me. There are plenty of artists, some of them quite good (and some pretty bad) on DeviantArt that will work for commission.


----------



## olwen (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks. Maybe I'll wade thru deviantart then.


----------



## Dromond (Oct 12, 2012)

olwen said:


> Thanks. Maybe I'll wade thru deviantart then.



A thought: Ask Ricky Daniels here at Dims. He's damn good.


----------



## rickydaniels (Oct 12, 2012)

Dromond said:


> A thought: Ask Ricky Daniels here at Dims. He's damn good.



Thanks for the street cred Dromond!


----------



## Marlayna (Oct 12, 2012)

Anyone remember Little Lotta? She had her own comic book in the 50's.


----------



## RVGleason (Oct 12, 2012)

Marlayna said:


> Anyone remember Little Lotta? She had her own comic book in the 50's.



I have several back issues of Little Lotta which lasted into the 1970's. There were a couple of stories where Lotta got fatter. A big influence on me, for sure. 

RV :eat1:


----------



## Dromond (Jul 20, 2013)

Time for a bump!

The Zombie Hunters is exactly what it says on the tin. It's a zombie apocalypse story where the last known holdouts of humanity live on a fortified island. One of the cast members is a BBW. The character's name is Samantha Lovi, and she's the toughest ass kicker on the team.

Pic from the cast page:





If you start reading from the beginning, you'll notice the art is somewhat crude. As time goes by, the artist grows in skill quite a bit. The webcomic is seven years old, and the artist has become really good with time.

The following comic is sorta tangental, as the BBW character is more of a background supporting role, rather than a main cast member. I'm mainly including it because it's a hilarious comic and needs more readers. It's about a skinny hyperactive geekette who finds strange artifacts that give her superpowers, and what happens when she gets recruited to be a superhero. The comic is called Grrl Power.

The BBW supporting character is properly introduced on this page and the following one.

The Grrl Power artist uses anime tropes with a western superheroic art style. The style fusion can get a bit jarring at times.


----------



## Fatfanplus (Jul 21, 2013)

She's not a BBW but in the early 1980s Charles Schulz did a story in his weekly PEANUTS strips where Sally goes to "Beanbag Camp" where all you do is lay around in your beanbag eating junk food.
I scanned them and am posting them here. 

View attachment 1.jpg


View attachment 2.jpg


View attachment 3.jpg


View attachment 4.jpg


View attachment 5.jpg


----------



## BigCutie Ellie (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks for the info!! I love it when they use bbw's in a positive light! I am going to go and look them up!!


----------



## BigCutie Ellie (Jul 22, 2013)

I once had a guy tell me he realized he was an FA from reading this Archie comic where one of the girls gets super fat. He said he was really young and this made him super happy!


----------



## Mack27 (Jul 31, 2013)

*Tons* of content here, including probably the aforementioned Archie comic. http://fyeahcartoonfatness.tumblr.com/


----------



## J_Underscore (Aug 2, 2013)

Can't believe no one's mentioned Deadpool & Big Bertha. Found them out 2years ago and even posted it on a Famous FAs thread saying it probably belongs in a Comic/Fictional FA thread.
Big Bertha is normally a famous supermodel Ashley Crawford, but she can expand to become a huge superhero, and she throws up to go back to her famous supermodel figure. Deadpool's attracted to Big Betha and they even go on a date.

At least the tumblr right now has Deadpool & Bertha on it 


Mack27 said:


> *Tons* of content here, including probably the aforementioned Archie comic. http://fyeahcartoonfatness.tumblr.com/


----------



## lozonloz (Aug 4, 2013)

Seeing as my three fav webcomics featuring bbw were already mentioned by the OP, (girls with slingshots, the zombie hunters and Templar in that order) there's a smaller one called meaty yogurt featuring a bbw protagonist. S'good, although I prefer the others cos more zany and zombies and less slice of life. 

http://rosalarian.com/meatyyogurt/


----------



## Dromond (Aug 4, 2013)

lozonloz said:


> Seeing as my three fav webcomics featuring bbw were already mentioned by the OP, (girls with slingshots, the zombie hunters and Templar in that order) there's a smaller one called meaty yogurt featuring a bbw protagonist. S'good, although I prefer the others cos more zany and zombies and less slice of life.
> 
> http://rosalarian.com/meatyyogurt/



I'm currently archive bingeing this comic. It appeals to my inner lesbian.


----------

